# Site issues . . .



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)

I know some of you were on yesterday when we went down for about 15 minutes and again over an hour today. The issue is with our host. It appears many others are beginning to have issues with this company so I am not gonna play around with it. I'm looking for another host and as soon as I find one we'll be moving. 

I've also discovered a method called anycast that will hopefully prevent us from having to go through the lengthy propagation (site is down during this time) that it usually takes. I'll keep everyone updated as we go along. We're now paying nearly $80 a month for a VPS and still having to deal with these issues. It's a PITA.

Please hang with us through these growing pains.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SENC (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks, Kevin, for your efforts. I thought it was an errant lever pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 30, 2013)

I blamed it on Obamacare. That site so popular that the demand is drawing all available bandwidth. (hyuk, hyuk)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 30, 2013)

I thought I was banned!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> I thought I was banned!



You are thanks for reminding me. Now where are those ban levers I was about to use . . . .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 30, 2013)

C'mon man, I was just kidding. LOL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2013)

Darn....I missed it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 30, 2013)

I thought y'all were doing an update the other day...
Thinking it had something to do with the side thingie?


Have y'all considered: http://ultrabb.net/
We haven't had any issue since the move here years ago with Handloadersbench






Scott (gotta go pack some boxes for the move) B


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)

I did do an update yesterday it went smooth as silk. It was unrelated to that.

I do have some hosts I am already looking at.


----------



## Brink (Nov 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I did do an update yesterday it went smooth as silk. It was unrelated to that.
> 
> I do have some hosts I am already looking at.



Something ape-friendly?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)

I dunno if it's ape-friendly, but I have been friendly to the ape. Notice your sig links?

It will be ape-friendly if your phone is WB friendly.


----------



## Brink (Nov 30, 2013)

Lessee. I paid big money for forum runner for old WB, now I need a new iPad for new WB. Wouldn't it have been easier to pay me to go away?

(thanks for putting up the links)


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)

How much did forum runner cost?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)

Jon my SIL sells phones maybe I can get a good deal on one. Do you use iphones or droids? He sells i stuff.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 30, 2013)

Think of all those smilie things you moved here.....you could have been making sawdust.



Scott (I'd buy a cat before I had to move) B


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Jon my SIL sells phones maybe I can get a good deal on one. Do you use iphones or droids? He sells i stuff.



I am so wanting a new windows phone, the one with the 41Mp camera in it.....



Scott (want in one hand and do what in the other) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 30, 2013)

"Please hang with us through these growing pains"
Don't worry we will hang in there- if for no other reason then keepin your .5% Limey @$$ toeing the line......

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2013)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok, I got the iUploader app, works like a browser, but would let me upload pics.
Problem. I can't post text to WB through iUploader, and can't upload pics w/0 a message.
Smileys are fun, I'll just play with them.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2013)

Progress then. An ape with smileys is cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok- what the hell is the puter dunderhead doing wrong- avatar req. say it should be 200x but when I try to load this or this it is too big.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2013)

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2013)

Adam - Thats a* very* informative update that is much appreciated. After reading this about a dozen times, I guess we are lucky the things we perceive as hiccups aren't full blown heart failures. What comforts me most is that we have someone with this kind of insight in our corner. Honestly I haven't seen anything that would qualify as alarming or dysfunctional, but if you can make us better I'm all ears. If there is anything you need my assistance with let me know. Thanks for being here to support us.
Scott

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2013)

Adam, thanks for taking the time to explain that to our members. FWIW to everyone, I had absolutely no clue he was going to even post. In fact, I asked him not to post on the forum quite yet, but I am glad he decided against it. Sometimes the people you ask to help know better than you, and this is certainly a good example of it. Thank you Adam. I really need the kind of help you are giving me right now. For you woodworkers I have an analogy you can all relate to. You know how effed up the power tool industry has been for decades with buyouts happening so fast, even people within the companies themselves sometimes have no clue who is going to pay their rent next, and as a customer forget about getting reliable parts. That's the way it is now happening in the hosting business. It's probably going to get worse before it gets better. 

Thanks again Adam for making this post. No way I could have attempted to explain it like you did. I think I said things like "It's complicated but . . . "

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 5, 2013)

Brink said:


> Something ape-friendly?



I second that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Jan 4, 2014)

I have noticed that some threads are not in the new posts. There is a post in woodworkers completed projects named Turkey box calls is latest example I noticed. If this has been addressed or I missed it sorry but I was just curious.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2014)

If you have just made a reply in that thread, then it will not be in the new posts link...you need to go to the right side where it says recent posts. and click that. then it should show up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2014)

bluedot said:


> I have noticed that some threads are not in the new posts. There is a post in woodworkers completed projects named Turkey box calls is latest example I noticed. If this has been addressed or I missed it sorry but I was just curious.


Dan - We'll take a look


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2014)

Rip's moving faster than me as usual. He is correct and I did not catch that you were looking for your replies in "New Posts" 
Exactly what Rip said...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Jan 4, 2014)

I do not have a recent post button on the right. I remember seeing it before but do not have it now. Thanks for the quick reply. The link does not show at all in my new posts(even on the origination time and date) is this because I replied to it?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2014)

The page should look like this...

http://i.Rule #2/w4Qnhg0.png

Recent posts in the circle...


Or if you have the default page on, then it looks like this...

http://i.Rule #2/iIgUrif.png

Recent posts in the circle...


----------



## bluedot (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks "I see said the blind man" I really appreciate the fast response and help

Dan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not a problem...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hope this is where this goes. When I come here my system stalls out sometimes for minutes because of a query script that is running. I finally get the dialog box asking if I want it to continue. Don't know if this is an issue for others just thought I would pass it along.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2014)

Tommy - I haven't seen it. I'm on an apple running OSX though. What platform are you running?


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 26, 2014)

Win7 using Firefox latest edition with adblock installed.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't use FF to view WB but I use it for PP, banking, and live streaming. Have you tried disabling for woodbarter.com the way I show here? You won't get any popups on this site that aren't part of the forum functionality so it's okay to disable. See if that works . . .


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 26, 2014)

Kevin I think I found the right setting it looks a bit different on mine. I will see what that does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 30, 2014)

It's back. Always when I first come to the site but this is what I am seeing. 

Script: http://woodbarter.com/js/jquery/jquery-1.10.2.min.js:4

Puter will just sit and grind until I finally get the message panel.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Are you connected by wifi or direct connection line into the pc?


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 30, 2014)

Neither tethered to my android through Easytether


----------

